# How do you rename a hyperlink?



## Batrawi (Nov 15, 2018)

When I insert a URL or link, I can't figure out how to rename it.

Note: I always post from my mobile if this is of any importance

Thx


----------



## Near Decision (Nov 17, 2018)

If you have the editing toolbar available (specifically the "chain link" icon), then you can just simply highlight/select the text you want to add a link to, and then tap that button. You will be prompted for the web address.

Alternatively, if you just want to type it out, you could use the example BB Code below:


```
[URL='https://example.com/']Link[/URL]
```


----------

